# Durso standpipe



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I've got a question about Durso standpipes. I've got a reef-ready tank, which I recently moved into a new apartment. Upon setting it back up, I'm getting some small fluctuations in the water level in the overflow corner. The problem is that its a bit noisy, the water level will rise slightly (in the overflow corner), then fall rapidly, resulting in bubbling-gurgling sound from the sump.

The air intake on the top of the standpipe is clear, so it is able to draw/vent air as needed.

I recall when I first set my tank up in my previous apartment, that it did the same for a while, then eventually settled at a stable level and stopped the fluctuation and noise. Maybe it will do the same again, but I wanted to go ahead and ask because it seems like it shouldn't do it at all.

Under the tank, I have the hose running from the standpipe into my sump, with the other end of the hose under the water (see attached diagram). That should be OK, right? I don't want it above water, as that would be much more noisy, but if it NEEDS to be that way, then so be it. I've had successful, stable water drainage with this same setup before though. Any ideas what could be causing this fluctuation soon after setup? Is that normal?









* NOTE - obviously, the diagram above was whipped up quickly... its not exact by any means... e.g. the water level in the overflow corner doesn't drop below the bottom edge of the horizontal section of the standpipe, I just wanted to give a visualization of approximately what is going on


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

my first guess would have been something with the air hole. did you change your return pump/plumbing/anything being restricted or caught in the plumbing?

it may just be that the system has to find its medium as its adjusting itself but i would think it would have done so already. 
i have never had a problem with a durso, so im just thinking out loud to see if we can come to a solution.
my outlets in my sump are submerged so that shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll double-check the air hole when I get home from work. I cleaned it before re-assembling it at the new place, though I didn't verify that the air hole is completely clear.

I know that about a year ago, some algae had grown and covered the air hole, and it wreaked havoc with the waterflow through the standpipe until I realized what was going on. Clearing the air hole fixed the problem immediately, so I'm with you in thinking that something is wrong with the air intake.

I'll post again once I get home and can confirm or deny that the air hole is wide open. Thanks!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

did you build this yourself? how big is the air hole, mine is fairly small.


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

I didn't built it myself, the standpipe and return plumbing was bought with the tank. The airhole itself (without being home to measure it) is probably 1/8" (?). I may be off though. It's pretty small.

I have been under the impression that it's possible for the airhole to be too big, thus I haven't widened it myself by drilling. Do you know if that's the case?

When I get home, if the airhole is clear/not blocked, I'll take some pics to add to the thread, that may help.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i want to say ive heard the same about the hole being to large and i want to also say my holes alittle bigger then what can fit a tooth pick. i did however make mine, i just never had a problem so i dont know whats going on. 

my guess would be that water is adjusting itself but again i would have thought that would have already happened. 
are the teeth of the over flow being obstructed? maybe thats effecting your flow? how about the tank, is that level, i just had a thought. if the tanks not level the water wont be flowing over the overflow evenly.


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

hmm, well i checked the hole and its definitely clear. As far as being level, I haven't put a level on it but it "should" be, I'm on the ground floor now so its the concrete slab that the building is built on . The water level in the display doesn't look uneve (lower on one side than the other), so its probably level enough. And the teeth aren't obstructed either, they were just cleaned as well during the move.

Here are a couple of pictures, I don't know if they'll help though. I'll definitely post back if (and when) the water stabilizes and stops fluctuating. Thanks for your responses!























The thicker gray tube in the last pic is the overflow to the sump, the clear one is the return back up to the display. Notice my brand new EV-180 skimmer! I haven't hooked it up yet, I need a couple cinder blocks or something to stand it on, I'm going out-of-sump with the setup. Also, will plumb the UV unit at a later time, I used to have it in-line with the return to the display, but I'm going to run it back to the sump with its own pump soon.


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

oops, forgot the air hole... here it is


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

thats a nice looking skimmer

the flex tube may be the issue. i think the flow isnt getting a consistant path, try holding it up where it "sags" and see what happens.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I am clearly not a "sump" guy, but...

Logic suggests that OF2F is probably correct on this. The sag in your tubing could cause unusual water flow. Could be an easy solution.


----------

